# The ex is messing with my head...



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

This past Saturday, I was stuck at a redlight with my ex-wife turning left. Prior to Saturday, the rare times we would pass, she would ignore me or play with her phone, looking away. My last time of seeing her..on Good Friday, I ignored her with a one finger salute she may or may not have seen. 

This time, she made a point to smile and wave at me...seemingly genuine. I gave a half hearted wave via the drivers window of my truck...not sure if she saw it or not....but her actions rattled me. 

On Sunday, I went to renew my Builder's license and found out my bond was about to expire. On Monday, i found out three letters had been sent by the bond company, to my old address, (the cheating ex bought me out of the old house, has it for sale, and can't sell it because she paid me too much) and she obviously threw them away. In my defense, I contacted the company last year, and they updated my address for another bond, but not this one. Suffice it to say, her lack of forwarding an obvious important letter(s) pissed me off and stirred my anger back up again. I have everything resolved now. This is more a vent than anything...as I don't have a counselor appointment till mid July. On the bright side, some stuff I had planned to return to her (stuff that was her's accidentally packed into my stuff...I am building a new house) will now be donated.

Why now, would she try to be friendly?...even if it is just a wave? She has a guy she has been screwing since 2 months of legal seperation...though she lied to former friends and said she was dating around.

I feel I am going backward instead of forward....and I am dating someone...uuuughhh very frustrated.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Would you rather she flip you off?


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah, flip me off.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, just checking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Venting means you're not looking for much input I guess. It does feel good to vent and TAM is free.

I can't help it though, you're going to feel really good when you reach complete indifference toward her. So much indifference that you ponder the human nature aspect of her crap instead of caring about it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why now?

Because she saw you flip her off. 

So she threw out your mail. Now she's waving at you like she's your best friend because she knows that it will bother you more than if she flipped you off.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

While it may be true that your ex is intentionally messing with your head, it's undeniably true that..._you are letting her_.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

She may not have even noticed I flipped her off....she was usually to busy to notice me at all. Be that as it may, you are right Rowan....after having been ignored whenever we saw each other, lied about (saying I was going to attack her in the parking lot of her workplace...I have no criminal record, and don't attack people, and impossible to defend against) and knowing she lies by omission about her affair with the well to do elderly man, regarding our divorce.

What I do have is a nice new house I am building, no more freeloaders I thought were friends, no more old house that I grew to dispise living in because it was "our house", and the vindication that she bought me out $100K more than she should have, and cannot sell it in a booming market.... So life ain't so bad!

Thanks


----------

